# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Edited Test E

## grumpee

Could I get your guys opinion on this *Edited* Test E ? I know there has been issues with *Edited* in the past

----------


## Times Roman

see, I've been seeing *Edited* products out there, but heard somewhere they shut down. Is my info incorrect?

----------


## grumpee

> see, I've been seeing *Edited* products out there, but heard somewhere they shut down. Is my info incorrect?


I heard they shut down as well but also heard there was alot of fake and under dosed *Edited* gear going around after they shut down

----------

